# How many of you feel the way I do?



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

A thread was started earlier talking about asking someone to drill holes for you if you don't have an auger. I have no problem helping a guy out especially during these harsh economic times when some can't afford the supplies to fish, but I was wondering if any of you guys feel the way I do about people drilling their own holes while ice fishing. It really gets under my skin when I drill 50-100 holes and everyone uses them without lifting a finger to help drill a few theirselves. They just come right out and see all of the holes and sit down and start fishing. I will be quick to let them know that I'm whipped from drilling all of those holes and how I think it would be decent of them to punch a few for all of us to fish out of too. I know some like to just sit down and stay in one spot the whole time they are out, but I'm a hole hopping bluegill hunting son of a gun and need plenty of holes. I tell them I have no problem with guys fishing any of my holes as long as they drill a few as well. In your opinions, do you think I am being a jerk, or do you feel that I have a valid point that everyone should contribute? Don't get me wrong, I feel that everyone should enjoy their time out on the ice and I help people anytime I can. I tell them where the fish are biting, what I'm using, the presentation that I use, etc. I just feel what's right is right!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Could have probably just added this to the other thread.

I have to say that if I came out on a lake you were on and there were 50 holes that I didn't see you drill I'd probably try one or two. 

If I saw you drilling 50 holes I'd probably just scratch my head and wonder if you were looking for something you dropped off your boat in the summer.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

naterade said:


> Could have probably just added this to the other thread.
> 
> I have to say that if I came out on a lake you were on and there were 50 holes that I didn't see you drill I'd probably try one or two.
> 
> If I saw you drilling 50 holes I'd probably just scratch my head and wonder if you were looking for something you dropped off your boat in the summer.


yeah definantly. if I come out on the ice and there THAT many holes drilled, then there are obviously some not right next to you so im going to assume that they were from previous fisherman. . im not going to take the guard off my auger if its in the general area I was intending to fish. . whats the point?! if you want to waste your time drilling 100 holes on public water, you cant claim them. . if I drill holes and come back the next day and there are people fishing them I move to a different spot. . its not anyones place to make someone move. .


----------



## Sailorman (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah what the hell are you drilling 50-100 holes for. I would say that i would use them if there was a hole where i wanted to fish.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with the others. If there are open holes I use them. I just assume someone made them and left for the day. Certainly if you told me otherwise I would gladly help chop a few also.


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Sounds like he does more hole drillin then fishin, I'd say your a hole drillin son of a gun:lol:


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

im curious why someone would go out ice fishing with no way to put a hole in the ice


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I try to put atleast 8-12 holes out in a line. When I flip my hut back, and see someone there I'm mad. I know it's a public lake, but I do that so everything is calmed down by the time I go to use them, and I can hole hop. I would gladly drill holes for someone, but stay out of mine.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

You drill 50-100 holes and have the audacity to expect someone to drill some more? If I go out and see 100 holes where I want to fish, thanks, you just saved me a beathless 20 minutes of huffin and puffin. I too wonder why anyone would go out Ice Fishing and expect someone else out there to drill holes for them, but then again, I don't carry an auger, but merely a little spud, but my buddy does. I also don't go to the lake expecting to fish from someone else's boat.

If there are fish in the lake 50-100 should be enough!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

The_Don said:


> im curious why someone would go out ice fishing with no way to put a hole in the ice


There's a whole other thread going on that is talking about that. In this case, I'd even sit and try a hole even with my auger next to me.

Not because I'm lazy or felt like taking advantage of someone else's hard work. Simply because it was there and I would be under the impression it was a vacant hole. 

I hate it when someone comes out and starts drilling and making a ruckus where I'm fishing when there are spare holes around. 

I might have 5 to 6 holes drilled in a Z pattern over structure but all close enough to my 'base camp' that someone would know they were mine. 

Still, if someone used one I'd be happier than if they setup right next to me and started drilling and banging after I had been fishing for a bit.

I personally think 50 to 100 holes is excessive but it's not my business to tell someone how to go about ice fishing. But I'd say it is getting a bit ownerous of the public area to expect 50 to 100 holes to be left alone for one person that chose to drill that many.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

I fish auger lots of holes and jump around and I feel the same way you dther fishermen can use some holes but put a few in yourself too.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

First off, chances are that I wouldn't get close enough to see how many holes you drilled. But if I had, and there were actually 50 or more holes, I might try one or two a distance from you. If the number were only 4-6 and they were near you, I would not fish them. 
For me, it has more to do how close the holes are to a person, though. Obviously, all 50-100 holes couldn't be too close to one person.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

If I see a bunch of open hole's with no one around I will fish them. If I see a bunch of hole's around someone who is obviously fishing them I stay away. I normally drill 6 to 10 hole's around the area that I am fishing, and am not very happy when someone start's fishing them.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

You're drilling WAY too many holes, my thoughts are if you drill that many don't be mad if somebody comes and used them....I know I wouldn't be.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmmm.... if everyone who fished on St. Clair drilled 50-100 holes every time out, I don't think there would be any ice to fish on

The way I look at it is if there is an open hole out on the ice in the area I want to fish and it's not right next to someone, I'm going to fish that hole so I don't risk the chance of spooking other fish drilling/spudding my hole.

Also if the ice gets over 12" and I'm not using my shanty then I'm going to take my spud and there is no way I'm going to spud through 12"+ of ice.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

first off, i don't like going out & starting off in someone elses hole.
(so to speak) i like to put in one or two myself at least to start.
i hole hop alot too. so if we are fishing in a group, i may use some open holes after a bit.

but if there a crap load of holes , that covers alot of area, & the water 
IS FREE for everyone. 

no if there's a hole that's "marked" (some eq. or fish laying next to it)
that is definently OFF LIMIT.


----------



## jerryk (Feb 18, 2008)

Could you drill like 5 holes and put empty (no line or hook) tip-ups in them?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Whenever I go somewhere I drill holes close to the preexisting holes, it helps you stay on the fish longer and lets you know which direction the school is moving.


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I would also use them and I do drill a lot of holes but I have a gas auger and it only takes a few seconds so it does not mater to me


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

You can drill as many as you want. But I am with most of the other guys here. If they are not next to you, the other holes are fair game. If the holes are even as close as 5ft apart, thats still a prety big area. Either way, if you are going to put that much work into it, why have someone drill another hole and stir the fish up if there are more than enough to go around.


----------



## ehansen300 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I would buy someone a case of beer not to prove they could do it, but just to see them do it! Im not calling anyones way of fishing stupid how you do it is how you do it I understand, I would just want to see someone whack 100 holes and then even give a damn about fishing. I would be napping.....


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 10 inch gas auger so I don't get tired


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

If theres a hole in the ice, how is someone suppose to know that you are coming back to fish in it. most fisherman would assume that whoever cut the hole had abandond it. You might want to leave a note in the snow marking your terroitory. like "Ill be back" wrote next to the holes. most try to be correct as far as not walking up 10' from someone fishing then pound a hole in the ice with a spud. Or if I found some one sitting in my shanty, (that has my name on it) That would irritate me a whole lot more than fishing in a hole that I drilled 100 yards away 2 hours ago. dont forget a pikespear outweighs a musslyarmed holedriller anytime.


----------

